# Weekend in Stuart



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well after much talk we finally decided to spend a weekend in Stuart. We will be there May 10-12th and will be with some family. I do plan on towing the boat with me, but I'm not sure if I will get time to drop it in the water. This is a test weekend, if we like the place we will do a few trips a year here. We are staying at the Harbor Inn and Marina, but I won't be docking my boat since I'm not sure if we will be fishing, I'll just keep it on the trailer and hit a ramp if need be.

Here is a map, the yellow mark is the hotel, and the blue ones are the ramps I may use if we do go out. The ramp closer to the inlet is more likely where we will be heading.









I'll be fishing with my Father-in-law, so that means we will be anchoring/staking out somewhere and just tossing out shrimp on jigheads or fishfinder rigs. He likes to keep it simple.
So where can I go and get some hits without going out of the inlet? What will I be targeting? Also where is a decent bait shop?

Thanks guys.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I would definately hit the dark blue areas...the green ones don't look too productive. ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Firecat
Pm me your phone number and a good time to call. Its much easier than all the typing.
Btw I might just meet you out there
And that blue checpoint by the inlet is a quarter mile from mi casa.
You should like the harbor inn


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I forgot I started this thread, lol, too much going on lately.

Cut I am very jealous of where you are, I wish I lived closer to the water, as it sits now I can only fish once or twice a month cause tampa bay is an hour away. 

I'll PM you in a few days, I'll find out if we are definitely going on Thursday.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds good. If you come im sure I can put you on some fish. Maybe a tarpon if your staying during a weekday.
Theres too much boat traffic on the weekends for them


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

We have been waiting for some news to know if we are going or not, but now we are told we won't know anything until tomorrow afternoon/evening. If we go we are leaving Friday mid day and coming back sunday afternoon. This is turning into more of a shakedown run then a fishing trip. I'm even thinking about not bringing the boat and just fishing from the dock, since now I'll have my 2.5yr old daughter, 67yr old father-in-law, and my dog with me if I fish at all. 

The hope is we like this place enough to make it a regular stop a few times a year.

If we do go fishing at all, where is a bait shop around there where I can get some shrimp?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Theres plenty of places to get shrimp, but it wont be your most effective bait right now.
Mulket and pichards, and they are free (if youbhave a net)


----------

